# Bowie the Ball Python



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 9, 2016)

So my precious scale child came earlier today and I am already irrevocably in love with him. The stupid FedEx people left him on the porch and didn't even knock though so thankfully I head the truck. He was super cold in his sack(and thus not moving) so I was nearly having a heart attack trying to get him out but as soon as I opened it I saw his little tongue flicking away.





I pulled him out and he sniffed me nervously still coiled up, my bf even gave him a little pet and he just sat there, he was really cold so I wanted to get him into his enclosure as fast as possible to warm up, and when I plopped him down it startled him so he struck at me but missed, I know he was just scared so I forgive him.


Spoiler:  Giant picture?










After we closed him in his tub he snooted around for a good hour or so sniffing and booping everything in his new home then finally curled up in his warm hide.
It is going to be insanely hard to not touch him or bother him for a WHOLE WEEK! I am already dying and it's only been like 12 hours... But I am so happy that I will still be off in a week to start loving him and get him acclimated to his new home and new snarents.(Snake parents.)
His name is Bowie and he is a blue-eyed leucistic ball python.

If anybody else has cuddly scaley friends and want to talk about being snarents feel free! I'd love to have more people who love repts and herps as friends!


----------



## BetaChorale (Mar 9, 2016)

WHAT A CUTIE OMG

LOOK AT HIS LITTLE SNOOT BOOT


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 9, 2016)

OMG THAT SNOOT <3<3 Can I come live with you? ;;


----------



## Rasha (Mar 9, 2016)

even though I hate snakes I think this one looks cute and cuddly! I also love his name. how does one tell if it's a male or female anyway? nvm..


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 9, 2016)

Bahamut said:


> even though I hate snakes I think this one looks cute and cuddly! I also love his name. how does one tell if it's a male or female anyway? nvm..



Their genitals are tucked inside of them but professions can "pop" them to see the gender the breeder told me it was a male and I trust her but when I take him to the snake doctors when he's older or if I ever have any problems I'll get them to do a pop/probe to check his gender for sure. =]

- - - Post Merge - - -



Moko said:


> OMG THAT SNOOT <3<3 Can I come live with you? ;;



Yes please!


----------



## Dy1an (Mar 9, 2016)

*THAT'S CUTE*


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 9, 2016)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Yes please!



You know I'd come anyday if I can <3. Also I feel you so hard if I had that snoot I'd just pet it everyday aaaah


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 9, 2016)

Moko said:


> You know I'd come anyday if I can <3. Also I feel you so hard if I had that snoot I'd just pet it everyday aaaah


Right! It's killing me he's too cute and I want all his cuddles!


----------



## mogyay (Mar 9, 2016)

aw what a cutie! glad you finally got him after all the waiting!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 9, 2016)

mogyay said:


> aw what a cutie! glad you finally got him after all the waiting!



Thanks. It took a while but he is very much worth it!


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Mar 9, 2016)

Congrats on your new son!


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 9, 2016)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Right! It's killing me he's too cute and I want all his cuddles!



yessssssss best snoot ever


----------



## inkling (Mar 9, 2016)

amazing! & so cute! i was so confused what you were even talking about at first and i looked it and assumed it was this:


Spoiler: Schnoodle











and then i read the post and was like "scale baby? a scale model of a baby?"! bc i couldn't even see him in the pic..i was expecting a snake lol..congrats! do you think your mom is gonna freak out?


----------



## piske (Mar 9, 2016)

Oh, congrats!!! He's finally arrived!  so adorable!!!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 9, 2016)

inkling said:


> amazing! & so cute! i was so confused what you were even talking about at first and i looked it and assumed it was this:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Schnoodle
> ...



Lol if it were another dog my mom would kill me even more, but yeah she's gunna be pissed off as hell. But I can butter her up with the fact that he's totally adorable and the fact her boyfriend will like him right off the bat. The funny thing is she was the same way as me when she was younger constantly bringing home animals but it was OK because my grandpa was the head of Fish and Game so he was always doing the same thing. XD hopefully she'll get mad for a minute then get over it like she usually does because that's how it usually goes. A couple years ago I brought home rats on mother's day without telling her beforehand and she got pissed, got over, and only ever got made later on when they started smelling. So this time she won't have any smell or noise to complain about.


----------



## HungryForCereal (Mar 9, 2016)

he looks cute


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Mar 9, 2016)

snoodle is a v cute name


----------



## Crash (Mar 9, 2016)

SO SMOL
I love him omg. can't wait to see more pictures ;v;​


----------



## p e p p e r (Mar 9, 2016)

congrats on your new baby!  i can tell he's going to be spoiled


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Mar 9, 2016)

Omfg he's so cute AHHHH I want one <3 you've gotta show us new pctures from time to time too 

Snakes are honestly the best animals, they're so adorable and they're not really noisy, and they're just so cute (ye I know I said that already)

Good luck breaking the news to your mom too!


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Mar 9, 2016)

ahh soooo cute!!


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 9, 2016)

that snoodle is very nice 10/10


----------



## jiny (Mar 9, 2016)

it's nice. congrats on your snoodle


----------



## wassop (Mar 9, 2016)

awh he looks so precious !


----------



## himeki (Mar 9, 2016)

wait
your snake got posted through fedex??


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 9, 2016)

MayorEvvie said:


> wait
> your snake got posted through fedex??



yeah she had to build him from an instruction booklet


----------



## himeki (Mar 9, 2016)

Moko said:


> yeah she had to build him from an instruction booklet



does it come in flatpack format


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 9, 2016)

MayorEvvie said:


> does it come in flatpack format



totally unless you uncheck the box at checkout


----------



## inkling (Mar 9, 2016)

your family sounds pretty cool, kaydee! i hope your mom will learn to love him. i used to always get random animals too when i lived at home. ive had an iguana, a bunny and an a rat which my mom hated and couldn't get over. when i was an elementry school i always was trying to sneak in baby ducks lol. one time my mom was gonna let me keep one until my uncle came home and talked her out of it.

have you come up with a name for your snoodle yet?


----------



## Locket (Mar 9, 2016)

Awww! I love snakes!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 19, 2016)

That Zephyr Guy said:


> snoodle is a v cute name



His name is actually Bowie, but "snoodle" is one of the commonly used snake descriptors, just like "strange dog" "moving stick" and many many other names, I also call him my long son.

ALSO here is some more Bowie spam because I have been handling him for a few days now and he's really amazing so far. Has not bit me once, already got him to eat, and he got 500 notes on one of his pictures on tumblr already! He's basically famous! Lol. So yes, here, view all the glory that is my long son!



Spoiler: Large Photos of Smol Chili









This was the first day I held him, right off the bat he was giving my smooches, sorry for the unflattering picture of me in my jammies but I honestly don't care, there are snake smooches and that's all that matters.




Boobs make the best beds, even for snakes.




Bowie being short.




Bowie being long.




Blowing raspberries isn't very gentlemanly, but who cares, he's adorable.


I am clearly already obsessed with him.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 19, 2016)

MayorEvvie said:


> wait
> your snake got posted through fedex??



Yep! I don't live anywhere near good pet stores so I had him shipped over, in a bag, inside a little box. Usually if it's longer distances they'll include a heat pack, and they overnight it. I was just ticked off that the FedEx person didn't KNOCK because it literally says "live harmless reptile" on the package. Like sure, just leave that outside on the porch...

ALSO forgot to say how I broke it to my mom, she had just got home from my grandma's and she went in the kitchen and I was like, "So mom, I got something with my tax return-" and she turned around real fast like "It better not be alive!" and I just made this face:




and she's like, "It better not be a snake or some other kind of monster." and so I just kept making the face, and she sighed and was like "What is it..." And I was like, "Yeah that." and she's like "What a snake?" and I was like, "Yeah." and so she wanted to see him but I'd just got him so he was tucked away in a hide and so she could hardly see his little side and she's like "that white thing in there?" and I was like "Yep, that's him, he's super tiny!" and she just kind of like, looked at my room and made a comment on a box I had in my room or something then walked out, and it was the weirdest thing ever, like I expected yelling and rage and her being really mad at me, but she was like really fine with it, I mean she wasn't excited about it, but she wasn't mad. 
She asked me questions about him and stuff but it was like she really didn't even care. Then later when he poked his little snoot out of his hide I called her in to see him and she was baby talking him like "Hey there little Bowie!" So yeah, I was totally caught off guard. And I took him out the other day and wanted to show her the rest of him and she was looking at him like he was totally precious and cute and he sniffed her but stayed on me cause he trusts me the most. So yeah I am totally stoked that I get to keep him, and I made a joke about some wooden snakes she got me in lieu of a real snake when I asked her for one as a pet before and she's like "Well that was three of them!" and so I was like "Does that mean I get to get 2 more snakes?" and she was just like "Once you move out, sure." and then excitedly showed me a video of a guy with a huge rack full of cobras getting fed rats and like jumping out of their tubs.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 19, 2016)

Awwwwww snoot so cute I wanna move in there meow <3 Glad you mom handled it 'well' though. I could imagine mine going berserk for less things lol.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 20, 2016)

I really want to try to get a picture of him all long and use it as my new signature <3


----------



## ForestaNinfa (Mar 20, 2016)

OMG SO CUTE!!


----------



## padfoot6 (Mar 20, 2016)

Awwww, he's so cute!! I've always wanted a ball python, maybe in a few years I'll get my own c:


----------



## kelpy (Mar 20, 2016)

wow
he's adorable! I am terrified of snakes- last year just before fall I was outside picking something up in the yard and I got right up to the sidewalk in the yard and uguhhhh there was a snake right next to my foot. Gave me a heart attack.

But he's still cute! I'd be okay with a friendly-looking snake like him.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 21, 2016)

Pasta said:


> wow
> he's adorable! I am terrified of snakes- last year just before fall I was outside picking something up in the yard and I got right up to the sidewalk in the yard and uguhhhh there was a snake right next to my foot. Gave me a heart attack.
> 
> But he's still cute! I'd be okay with a friendly-looking snake like him.



I used to terrified of snakes until I got to meet a few snakes that were nice, and ever since I've wanted one. =D He is very sweet and hasn't bit anyone. I already feel that he is going to be a sass master, he always like stops slithering and then gives me the side eye, it's the best.


----------



## p e p p e r (Mar 21, 2016)

he is a cool looking snake!  can't wait till you do the set up photos with him!


----------



## Aquari (Mar 21, 2016)

LUCKY!! i've always wanted a snake!!


----------



## davidlblack (Mar 21, 2016)

So cute!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 27, 2016)

Some more picture of my precious son. He's still super sassy and active and I really love him, been handling him once a day besides when he eats. He is very handsome please view him a lot.



Spoiler: PICS


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 28, 2016)

omgawd man that is too cute -w- i wish i had room and knowledge for one now...


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 28, 2016)

Moko said:


> omgawd man that is too cute -w- i wish i had room and knowledge for one now...



they're pretty easy as long as you don't get quesy handling dead things to feed it, and as long as the container you have can keep it warm and humid enough. but yes, he's my sweet little baby. =D He asks to come out now by pushing his face against the front of the enclosure until I open it for him XD


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 28, 2016)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> they're pretty easy as long as you don't get quesy handling dead things to feed it, and as long as the container you have can keep it warm and humid enough. but yes, he's my sweet little baby. =D He asks to come out now by pushing his face against the front of the enclosure until I open it for him XD



ya i have no problems with food and that part i guess you have to be careful about the enclosure and the right temps and stuff :3

aww -w-


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 28, 2016)

Yeah the humidity and stuff is crucial for them to shed right, I hope he is going to go into shed soon, probably after this next feeding I am hoping. =D


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 28, 2016)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Yeah the humidity and stuff is crucial for them to shed right, I hope he is going to go into shed soon, probably after this next feeding I am hoping. =D



yeah that's probably the most important thing both for sneks and fishes and stuff, used to have aquarium tanks when i was a kiddo so yeah that i know 

good luck =D


----------



## Born2BWild (Mar 28, 2016)

A magnificent-looking creature. He looks like he's made of silly putty, LOL (I mean that in the nicest way!)

Great to know you are enjoying him and taking such good care of him.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 28, 2016)

Born2BWild said:


> A magnificent-looking creature. He looks like he's made of silly putty, LOL (I mean that in the nicest way!)
> 
> Great to know you are enjoying him and taking such good care of him.



I think he's enjoying his new home as well. I also just purchased his big boy enclosure since he is a very active boy, if he wasn't going to be as active I probably would have held off for a while until he got a bit bigger, but he's an explorer so I want to give him more room to do that. We're also going to be "snake proofing" our room so he wont be able to get stuck behind or under stuff we can't get to, so we'll be able to let him roam around and get more exercise while he's out too. =]


----------



## Bowie (Mar 28, 2016)

He is so precious. For obvious reasons I love the name!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 29, 2016)

Bowie said:


> He is so precious. For obvious reasons I love the name!



I figured you'd appreciate it. =] Wasn't sure on your feelings towards snakes or I would have shown him to you sooner. Hopefully I'll be able to get a nice picture of his icy blue eyes someday.


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 29, 2016)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I figured you'd appreciate it. =] Wasn't sure on your feelings towards snakes or I would have shown him to you sooner. Hopefully I'll be able to get a nice picture of his icy blue eyes someday.



omg does one look a different color??  when was he born...??


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 29, 2016)

King Dad said:


> omg does one look a different color??  when was he born...??



No his pupils are equal lol, it would be amazing if they were different sized though but they are a nice icy blue color like David's so there's that. And he was born on September 14th I think so no shared birthday either, but it was my way of remembering David. =]


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 16, 2016)

A couple new pictures of my lump, he's now 214 grams!





BOWIE ATTACK!




He's literally a pile of soft serve vanilla ice cream, I can't even.




"I'm my own pillow!"


----------



## Hulaette (Apr 16, 2016)

Aww he's freaking gorgeous! Look at how smooth those scales look I want to touch him!


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 16, 2016)

omg that gif is so cute i can't even... -dies-

-flicks tongue- i just wanna go there and pet him aaah


----------



## Qwerty111 (Apr 16, 2016)

Aww. I wish I could get a snake. They're so cute???? I've always liked corn snakes. They're so pretty. I guess I wouldn't like the feeding part. I know they eat mice, but do they eat anything, I don't know... less fluffy? I'm scared my cats will break in just to get the dead mice lololol

AND LOOK AT YOUR SNAKE'S SNOOT IT'S UNBELIEVABLE 10/10 WOULD BOOP


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 16, 2016)

Qwerty111 said:


> Aww. I wish I could get a snake. They're so cute???? I've always liked corn snakes. They're so pretty. I guess I wouldn't like the feeding part. I know they eat mice, but do they eat anything, I don't know... less fluffy? I'm scared my cats will break in just to get the dead mice lololol
> 
> AND LOOK AT YOUR SNAKE'S SNOOT IT'S UNBELIEVABLE 10/10 WOULD BOOP



I feed my snake frozen thawed mice, I order them in big packs and my cats haven't smelt them at all while I defrost them so it's not a problem. I am actually a vegetarian and I used to keep mice/rats as pets and it really doesn't bother me. It would bother me if I was feeding live but live is really bad so I would never feed him live. And thanks a lot, he is a very cute child but he's still hesitant with the booping, he boops me just fine but when I try to boop him back it's a big deal, so I'm trying to get him less head shy, especially because he needs to wear hats and become an internet sensation!

Also I think some snakes, not ball pythons or "finicky" snakes, but like I think some colubrids and stuff have been known to take reptilinks, but I really don't advise feeding reptilinks to anything but lizards like skinks and tegus because I don't really think they have a lot of the things snakes need that the other animals like lizards get through their veggies and stuff.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 3, 2016)

The chunk is getting larger so here are some up-dated shots of him, he's in his second shed right now so he's a grumpy blind baby right now.










You can kind of see his "ghosty" eyes cause he's in blue.


----------



## Liamslash (Jul 3, 2016)

Awww, I love snakes. 
I want one, so jealous.
He's absolutely adorable.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 3, 2016)

Liamslash said:


> Awww, I love snakes.
> I want one, so jealous.
> He's absolutely adorable.



Thanks! They really make great pets! I already want like 50 more.


----------



## Aquari (Jul 3, 2016)

dear lord i want it so bad!!!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 3, 2016)

ALSO have many gifs of him


----------



## Fleshy (Jul 3, 2016)

aw, those gifs are adorable!! the second one from the bottom is super cool


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 3, 2016)

FleshyBro said:


> aw, those gifs are adorable!! the second one from the bottom is super cool



Thanks. I need to get a good one of him doing a full on slither


----------



## King Dorado (Jul 3, 2016)

whaaaaa-- is he wearing a top hat??
haha, that's so FlightRisingish!


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 3, 2016)

Ahhh so cute man <3 love those gifs too!!


----------



## moonford (Jul 3, 2016)

Thank goodness that precious baby is okay. c: <3


----------



## Tensu (Jul 3, 2016)

OMG I ENVY YOU SO MUCH LOL

Congrats! He's so cute. c:


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 4, 2016)

King Dad said:


> whaaaaa-- is he wearing a top hat??
> haha, that's so FlightRisingish!



Yes! I have two tiny green hats off a little toy I put on him, he doesn't really sit still yet but someday I'll be able to get a nice snootiful picture of him. =]


----------



## Midori (Jul 4, 2016)

What a cutie patoot


----------



## Miii (Jul 4, 2016)

I had two pythons growing up :3 I loved them so much. I was eight when we got them, and I used to walk around with them around my neck (my little snake scarves <3) and they'd slither up through my hair cuz my scalp was warm. I really want a green garden snake at one point (so I can feed him bugs instead of mice). They're so cute!


----------

